#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос для знающих

## Вольга

Дамы и Господа  посмотрите пожалуйста этот сайт раздел "медицина"
у меня проблемы со здоровьем...европейская медицина меня под нож укладывает,поэтому ищу то,что классифицируется как нетрадиционное лечение
Я не сильна в Буддизме ,поэтому у меня вопрос : лама-целитель,лама-экзотерик -это реальные титулы(?) и можно ли как-то проверить этих господ??
Потому что если этому центру нужны пожертвования то я пожертвую - но здоровьем своим рисковать не хочу

http://www.sorig.lv/

Спасибо за потраченное время и желание помочь.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Дамы и Господа  посмотрите пожалуйста этот сайт раздел "медицина"
> у меня проблемы со здоровьем...европейская медицина меня под нож укладывает,поэтому ищу то,что классифицируется как нетрадиционное лечение
> Я не сильна в Буддизме ,поэтому у меня вопрос : лама-целитель,лама-экзотерик -это реальные титулы(?) и можно ли как-то проверить этих господ??
> Потому что если этому центру нужны пожертвования то я пожертвую - но здоровьем своим рисковать не хочу
> 
> http://www.sorig.lv/
> 
> Спасибо за потраченное время и желание помочь.


Эмчи-лама (лекарь) в тибетской традиции. Они используют пульсовую диагностику и лекарства из высокогорных растений.
Я доверяю только настоящим монахам целителям. Менцзекан (Дхармсала) в Индии. Так же ходил в храмы БТСР за лечением .

http://dazan.spb.ru/datsan/cure/

----------


## Кунсанг

Лекарства тибетские повсюду и в низинах и т.д. Нет ничего что не стало бы лекарством по тиб.медицине.

----------

Рик-па як-по (24.10.2013)

----------


## Соколов Александр

> поэтому ищу то,что классифицируется как нетрадиционное лечение


Если есть время можете попробовать цигун-я по книге Вон Кью Кита-Искусство цигун занимался, только старайтесь поначалу не слишком налегать на него-сначала будет обострение заболевания а потом уже исцеление.

----------


## Дубинин

> Дамы и Господа  посмотрите пожалуйста этот сайт раздел "медицина"
> у меня проблемы со здоровьем...европейская медицина меня под нож укладывает,поэтому ищу то,что классифицируется как нетрадиционное лечение
> Я не сильна в Буддизме ,поэтому у меня вопрос : лама-целитель,лама-экзотерик -это реальные титулы(?) и можно ли как-то проверить этих господ??
> Потому что если этому центру нужны пожертвования то я пожертвую - но здоровьем своим рисковать не хочу
> 
> http://www.sorig.lv/
> 
> Спасибо за потраченное время и желание помочь.


Знаю, что большие ламы (Далай Лама, Богдо- Геген Р, Патрул Р, и другие), лечились и лечатся Европейской медициной. Так-же знаю, что серьёзно болеющие тибетцы, обращаются не к эмчи своим, а к обычным врачам. У меня была, некоторое время, возможность наблюдать за результатами работы двух тибетских эмчи- врачей. Я не впечатлился. Некоторые хронические болезни- вроде легче протекали. О каких-то серьёзных случаях исцеления тяжёлых недугов (рака, диабета 1- формы, и др.)- не слышал.

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (10.07.2013), Вантус (21.07.2013), Елена Саяпина (13.07.2013), Жека (10.07.2013), Мира Смирнова (18.08.2013), Ондрий (10.07.2013), Ритл (10.07.2013), Топпер- (10.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2013), Читтадхаммо (10.07.2013), Эделизи (11.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Знаю, что большие ламы (Далай Лама, Богдо- Геген Р, Патрул Р, и другие), лечились и лечатся Европейской медициной. Так-же знаю, что серьёзно болеющие тибетцы, обращаются не к эмчи своим, а к обычным врачам. У меня была, некоторое время, возможность наблюдать за результатами работы двух тибетских эмчи- врачей. Я не впечатлился. Некоторые хронические болезни- вроде легче протекали. О каких-то серьёзных случаях исцеления тяжёлых недугов (рака, диабета 1- формы, и др.)- не слышал.


Если же речь идет о европейской медицине. То желательно к реально европейской медицине обращаться. В Германии, например, совершенно адекватная медицина.

----------


## Дубинин

> Если же речь идет о европейской медицине. То желательно к реально европейской медицине обращаться. В Германии, например, совершенно адекватная медицина.


 Да и здесь можно. Раньше с рассеяным склерозом например- да, только в германии неплохо поддерживали, а теперь и здесь повсеместно научились. В 90-е большинство от рака мёрли, а сейчас очень даже не плохо "химичут"-"режут"-"облучают" и это совсем не "приговор". Просто надо сесть к компьютору, и "сломать голову" на своей болезни, современных методах лечения, разводах врачами  на бабки (типа дополнительных разных не очень нужных обследований и услуг), поводов им ленится и отказать в помощи, отзывов пролечившихся... Поинергичней быть. Если самому не в мочь, то заитересованных напрячь.

----------

Пема Дролкар (12.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Да и здесь можно. Раньше с рассеяным склерозом например- да, только в германии неплохо поддерживали, а теперь и здесь повсеместно научились. В 90-е большинство от рака мёрли, а сейчас очень даже не плохо "химичут"-"режут"-"облучают" и это совсем не "приговор". Просто надо сесть к компьютору, и "сломать голову" на своей болезни, современных методах лечения, разводах врачей  на бабки (типа дополнительных разных не очень нужных обследований и услуг), поводов им ленится и отказать в помощи, отзывов пролечившихся... Поинергичней быть. Если самому не в мочь, то заитересованных напрячь.


Хорошая европейская медицина хорошо оплачивается. Я считаю, что в России были, есть, будут прекрасные специалисты, но государство у нас, к сожалению, не поддерживает специалистов. Поэтому, многие специалисты уезжают и не только по медицинской сфере.
Другой вопрос в том, что не всем по карману. И визу на не дают особо в Евросоюзы.
А автор топика видимо в Евросоюзе живет. Там чуть на Запад и все специалисты на месте.
Я уже как то писал, что мне в Москве трепанацию черепа чуть не прописали без диагноза, до этого на исследования пришлось около 20 тыс. рублей потратить (местной медстраховки нет, региональную не принимают, только платно), а лекарства помогли от тибетцев. Реальный случай когда по хирургический нож не охота, да и не надо. *Ну конечно бывают реальные чисто хирургические случаи, там промедление опасно так же.*
Ну и конечно вопрос доверия к "нетрадиционной" медицине у тех кто ей никогда не пользовался возможен.
Лекарства брал в "Менцзекан". Они мне обошлись, точно не помню, примерно в 350 рублей.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%...B0%D0%BD%D0%B3

----------


## Эделизи

> Я уже как то писал, что мне в Москве трепанацию черепа чуть не прописали без диагноза]


Лоботомию? :EEK!:

----------


## Дмитрон

> Лоботомию?


Вскрытие черепа и нейрохирургическая операция. А на самом деле суть проблемы была в сужении артерий. Лекарства от тибетцев помогли.

----------

Наталья (12.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Вскрытие черепа и нейрохирургическая операция. А на самом деле суть проблемы была с сужении артерий. Лекарства от тибетцев помогли.


Так это диагностическая ошибка была. А может у человека другое заболевание, а человек говорить не стал. Смотря что где лечить. Даже автомобили бывают разно поломатые, не то шо человеки. Может у человека аппендицит вообще.

----------


## Вольга

аппендецит мне в детстве удалили :Wink: 
у меня подвернут таз поэтому позвоночник винтом, пупок смещен, как следствие зажат пах и поэтому сбоит работа внутренних органов :Smilie:  для европейской медицины широчайшее поле деятельности ,,,,
спасибо за ответы,,,,буду думать

----------


## Айрат

Проблемы с позвоночником и опорно-двигательным аппаратом хорошо хатха-йога решает. Не очень быстро, могут потребоваться месяцы занятий. Поищите у себя в городе инструкторов йоги Айенгара, эта йога для терапевтических целей хорошо подходит и инструктора в ней боле менее грамотные

----------


## Поляков

> Проблемы с позвоночником и опорно-двигательным аппаратом хорошо хатха-йога решает. Не очень быстро, могут потребоваться месяцы занятий. Поищите у себя в городе инструкторов йоги Айенгара, эта йога для терапевтических целей хорошо подходит и инструктора в ней боле менее грамотные


Айенгар  сломал позвоночник одному из своих учеников, пытаясь раскрыть верхний отдел спины. Сомнительное дело.

----------

Lion Miller (12.07.2013), Наталья (12.07.2013), Рик-па як-по (24.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Айенгар  сломал позвоночник одному из своих учеников, пытаясь раскрыть верхний отдел спины. Сомнительное дело.


Да, как раз йога Айенгара не рекомендуется людям с серьёзными проблемами со здоровьем.

----------

Lion Miller (12.07.2013), Аурум (12.07.2013), Наталья (12.07.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Проблемы с позвоночником и опорно-двигательным аппаратом хорошо хатха-йога решает. Не очень быстро, могут потребоваться месяцы занятий. Поищите у себя в городе инструкторов йоги Айенгара, эта йога для терапевтических целей хорошо подходит и инструктора в ней боле менее грамотные


Вот буквально в соседней теме девушка писала, к чему привело ее занятие дыхательной йогой. Врагу не пожелаешь.

----------


## Айрат

> Да, как раз йога Айенгара не рекомендуется людям с серьёзными проблемами со здоровьем.


От кого такие рекомендации? А что им рекомендуется? 
В любом случае нужно обращаться к специалисту, а таких во всех областях немного. А сдуру можно все что угодно испортить. А в Айенгар-йоге как раз терапевтическая часть неплохо проработана.

----------


## Айрат

> Вот буквально в соседней теме девушка писала, к чему привело ее занятие дыхательной йогой. Врагу не пожелаешь.


Я специально в своем сообщении написал "хатха-йога" и далее уточнил "йога Айенгара". Причем тут непонятная "дыхательная йога"? 
Я вам открою секрет, низкоквалифицированные врачи тоже встречаются и примеров врачебных ошибок тоже можно, при желании, набрать сколько угодно.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> От кого такие рекомендации? А что им рекомендуется? 
> В любом случае нужно обращаться к специалисту, а таких во всех областях немного. А сдуру можно все что угодно испортить. А в Айенгар-йоге как раз терапевтическая часть неплохо проработана.


Им рекомендуется йога от других учителей со специально разработанными комплексами. Рекомендации с чтения российских форумов по йоге. Немало людей покалечили себе позвоночник в результате занятий йогой Айенгара. В частности, потому что большинство учителей по Айенгару слишком рано дают скручивающие позы.

----------

Ашвария (13.07.2013)

----------


## Айрат

> Им рекомендуется йога от других учителей со специально разработанными комплексами. Рекомендации с чтения российских форумов по йоге. Немало людей покалечили себе позвоночник в результате занятий йогой Айенгара. В частности, потому что большинство учителей по Айенгару слишком рано дают скручивающие позы.


Тут уже вопрос квалификации инструкторов. Мне, например, с самого начала занятий йоги вдолбили, что скручиваться можно только после того, как вытянул позвоночник, тогда позвонки не "перетирают" друг друга и не травмируют свои остистые отростки. Но к сожалению, не всем грамотные инструктора попадаются.  :Frown: 
А, вообще, скручиваться нужно, просто нужно делать это правильно. Межпозвонковые диски не имеют кровеносных сосудов и питательные вещества и кислород хорошо попадают к ним только при движении, лучше всего в цикле вытяжение-скручивание. А если позвоночник не двигается или малоподвижен, то состояние межпозвоночных дисков ухудшается

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> А мы их просто исключаем из числа "всех живых существ"... 
> А если серьезно: мы не мешаем им, а они не мешают нам... ни любви, ни ненависти...


Вообще, странно делить людей по такому принципу, и обобщение по поводу любви и ненависти - еще более странно.
Вегетарианцы да, бывают агрессивны, но это агрессия не к другим людям, а скорее желание докричаться до сердец. Могие просто не понимают, что они едят мясо, отравленное страданием другого существа. 
Как минимум, привлекать внимание к теме гуманного содержания животных на убой - это не нарушение прав мясоедов, а защита прав тех существ, которые не родились для того, чтобы быть замученными. Про то, что делают с птицами для приготовления фуагра, например, надо рассказывать. Никакое гурманство не заслуживает ТАКОЙ боли

http://pif.dn.ua/forum/28-226-1

----------

ElenaK (25.08.2013), Vladiimir (17.08.2013), Ади (17.08.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (18.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (17.08.2013), Энн Тэ (17.08.2013)

----------


## Ади

[QUOTE=Жека;608675]Вообще, странно делить людей по такому принципу, и обобщение по поводу любви и ненависти - еще более странно.
Вегетарианцы да, бывают агрессивны, но это агрессия не к другим людям, а скорее желание докричаться до сердец. Могие просто не понимают, что они едят мясо, отравленное страданием другого существа. 
Как минимум, привлекать внимание к теме гуманного содержания животных на убой - это не нарушение прав мясоедов, а защита прав тех существ, которые не родились для того, чтобы быть замученными. Про то, что делают с птицами для приготовления фуагра, например, надо рассказывать. Никакое гурманство не заслуживает ТАКОЙ боли

http://pif.dn.ua/forum/28-226-1[/Q

Поклон за восхитительные слова! Жаль только, что до сердец трупоедов они не доходят... Видимо в силу глобальной негативной кармы всех живых существ.
Есть еще фильм под названием "земляне" - весьма пробуждающее зрелище...

http://www.earthlingsfilm.ru/

----------

Жека (17.08.2013)

----------


## Энн Тэ

Меня жизнь учит тому, что протестовать и сопротивляться _установленному порядку вещей_ -- бессмысленно. Мне вегетарианство всегда было противопоказано, но я сопротивлялась и досопротивлялась. Теперь приходится мясо (причем самое страшное из всех видов -- красное, другое нельзя) есть каждый день. Мне от этого плохо, но деваться некуда. Нету нигде свободы, даже в еде. Зато когда была вегетарианкой, гордыня зашкаливала. Очень хорошо помню, как иду по улице, а передо мной тетка с двумя набитыми мясом пакетами, я на нее смотрю и думаю: "И вот это типа тоже Будда идет, что ли? Ну-ну". Ну-ну.  :Smilie:

----------

Аурум (17.08.2013), Вольга (18.08.2013), Нико (17.08.2013), Паня (20.08.2013), Топпер- (18.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

Не ела мясо 4 года, в универе. По гуманитарным соображениям. Здоровья от этого не прибавилось, сестра двоюродная, которая жила вместе со мной, с испугу и из солидарности тоже не ела мясо. Страдала от этого. Питались только жареной картошкой и морковкой. На праздниках, куда меня приглашали, друзьям приходилось выковыривать из салата оливье кусочки колбасы, чтобы я могла хоть что-то поесть. 

Потом пришлось отказаться от вегетарианства по сугубо экономическим соображениям. Суровые 90-е.....

Кстати, во время вег-ства вообще не осуждала тех, кто ест мясо. Просто самой не хотелось.

----------

Аурум (17.08.2013), Ашвария (17.08.2013), Паня (20.08.2013), Топпер- (18.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2013), Энн Тэ (17.08.2013)

----------


## Энн Тэ

Кстати, смешно (на самом-то деле, несмешно )) наблюдать, как мой двуликий ум, возмущавшийся когда-то злостными трупоедами, теперь переметнулся на их сторону и возмущается злостными вегетарианцами. )

----------

Аурум (17.08.2013), Паня (20.08.2013), Топпер- (18.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Не ела мясо 4 года, в универе. По гуманитарным соображениям. Здоровья от этого не прибавилось, сестра двоюродная, которая жила вместе со мной, с испугу и из солидарности тоже не ела мясо. Страдала от этого. Питались только жареной картошкой и морковкой. На праздниках, куда меня приглашали, друзьям приходилось выковыривать из салата оливье кусочки колбасы, чтобы я могла хоть что-то поесть. 
> 
> Потом пришлось отказаться от вегетарианства по сугубо экономическим соображениям. Суровые 90-е.....
> 
> Кстати, во время вег-ства вообще не осуждала тех, кто ест мясо. Просто самой не хотелось.


У меня другое.
От рождения редкая особенность организма, что никакое мясо не переваривается. Нет кислотности в желудке вообще. В первый год жизни мало не кончилась - когда стали поить соляной кислотой перед едой, поправилась. Мама кормила грудью другого мальчика, за это ей подарили (в 1965м!) холодильник.
Осуждать тоже никогда никого не собиралась. Люди ведь в сансаре совсем разные.
Вообще вегетарианская кухня здесь более дорогая и трудоёмкая, если питаться по всем правилам. Чтобы и орехи были, и бобовые. Кстати приходятся кисломолочные продукты (творог особенно). Зимой в Украине творог был дороже дешёвого мяса.
У подруги даже собачка вегетарианка, но моему бельгийцу это не расскажешь... когда его подруга стафф при нём взахлёб лопала огурцы, его чуть не вытошнило...
Перед гостями пёс устраивает сцену: привык же, что мясо - ему (это такое раздельное питание: ему варится отдельно). Садится, смотрит в рот и так обстоятельно симулирует отвратительную громкую отрыжку с кашлем, аппетит портит.  :Wink:

----------

Топпер- (18.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2013), Энн Тэ (17.08.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

http://cas1961.livejournal.com/2076025.html

----------


## Ашвария

> http://cas1961.livejournal.com/2076025.html


От британцев такое не удивительно.
Чтобы оскорбить одновременно религиозные чувства разных людей, они в первой половине ХХ века что удумали: для смазки ружей использовали смесь коровьего и свиного жира. А солдаты - индуисты и мусульмане - узнали... Результатом, в конечном итоге, наступил 15.08.1947 День Независимости Индии.

----------

Топпер- (18.08.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> А мы их просто исключаем из числа "всех живых существ"... 
> А если серьезно: мы не мешаем им, а они не мешают нам... ни любви, ни ненависти...


А я вегетарианок люблю! Они такие изящные! У меня жена вегетарианка, под 60 выглядит на 45!
Я несколько лет был строгим вегетарианцем чисто из медицинского любопытства, как аллерголог-иммунолог. Неоднократно проводил длительные голодания.

----------

Аньезка (18.08.2013)

----------


## Аурум

А у нас была преподавательница в институте, преподавала генетику и еще какой-то предмет, не вспомню сейчас. Так вот, она была вегетарианка, более того, она была очень ярая вегетарианка и постоянно агитировала всех за вегетарианство и унижала всячески мясоедов. И еще она ненавидела мужской род, даже в своих лекциях по генетике она всегда называла женские особи "дамами", а мужские - только "самцы", неважно, шла речь о дрозофилах или о людях. Эта преподавательница постоянно на своих лекциях всячески унижала мужской род вообще и постоянно превозносила женский, всегда срываясь на любимую тему превосходства женщин. Кроме того, она постоянно агитировала за какие-то пищевые добавки, постоянно жевала на занятиях какие-то похожие на собачий корм гранулы.
В общем, сдать ей экзамен и зачёт парням - это было что-то нереальное!
До сих пор когда речь идет о вегетарианстве я вспоминаю с улыбкой ту преподавательницу.

----------

Neroli (18.08.2013), Вадим Асадулин (18.08.2013), Нико (18.08.2013), Паня (20.08.2013), Топпер- (18.08.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

А я знаю одного мясоеда, который...... насилует маленьких мальчиков!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

А у нас в квартире - газ!

----------

Аньезка (18.08.2013), Вольга (18.08.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> А я знаю одного мясоеда, который...... насилует маленьких мальчиков!


Тьфу, удалил свою благодарность. А я-то думал, что всех местных вегетарианок покорил!

----------

Аньезка (18.08.2013)

----------


## Ади

> А я вегетарианок люблю! Они такие изящные! У меня жена вегетарианка, под 60 выглядит на 45!
> Я несколько лет был строгим вегетарианцем чисто из медицинского любопытства, как аллерголог-иммунолог. Неоднократно проводил длительные голодания.


...Ай малацца!!! Респект...

----------

Вадим Асадулин (18.08.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Тьфу, удалил свою благодарность. А я-то думал, что всех местных вегетарианок покорил!


Так я ж не про Вас...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> А я знаю одного мясоеда, который...... насилует маленьких мальчиков!


Вам грозит статья за укрывательство!

----------


## Аньезка

> Вам грозит статья за укрывательство!


Верните благодарность! Первое слово дороже второго!

----------

Вадим Асадулин (18.08.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Вам грозит статья за укрывательство!


А он уже сидит! И жрет мясо в тюрьме!

----------


## Neroli

> Ага, у меня, по-видимому, склонности к каннибализму. Правда никогда не пробовал. Если не считать, что ногти грызу.


Козявки не пробовали есть?  :Smilie:

----------

Аурум (18.08.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Верните благодарность! Первое слово дороже второго!


Пожалуйста! Ни кому столько благодарностей не раздавал!

----------

Аньезка (18.08.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Козявки не пробовали есть?


Нарушение обмена серы.

----------


## Neroli

> А я вегетарианок люблю! Они такие изящные! У меня жена вегетарианка, под 60 выглядит на 45!


Я не вегетарианка, но в данный момент тоже выгляжу на 45 кг.  :Wink:

----------

Аурум (18.08.2013), Вадим Асадулин (18.08.2013), Паня (20.08.2013), Топпер- (18.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Я не вегетарианка, но в данный момент тоже выгляжу на 45 кг.


А в профиль?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Neroli

> А в профиль?


В профиль на 40.
Скоро вещи в подростковом отделе буду покупать ))

----------

Аурум (18.08.2013), Паня (20.08.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Я не вегетарианка, но в данный момент тоже выгляжу на 45 кг.


Так я о возрасте...

----------


## Neroli

> Так я о возрасте...


неужели?  :Smilie:

----------

Аурум (18.08.2013), Паня (20.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli

Вадим, мне кажется моложавость не от вегетарианства зависит, а от многих других разнообразных факторов. Питание сюда тоже входит, но другим боком -) 
Мой организм больше страдает переваривая хлеб и бобовые, чем переваривая паровые котлеты или рыбу на пару.

----------

Аурум (18.08.2013), Вадим Асадулин (18.08.2013), Паня (20.08.2013), Топпер- (18.08.2013)

----------


## Вольга

в чем же их геройство???
я про веганов....
сорри не помню на чей пост вопрос возник :Wink:

----------


## Вольга

> А правильные взгляды исключают вегетарианство?
> Одно как бы другому совсем не мешает.


ну смотря как каждый отдельно взятый индивид трактует понятие "правильные взгляды" :Smilie:  иногда не просто мешает а таки глаза застит :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> ну смотря как каждый отдельно взятый индивид трактует понятие "правильные взгляды" иногда не просто мешает а таки глаза застит


Особенно часто чужое вегетарианство застит глаза мясоедам.
Стоит только упомянуть, что ты вегетарианец, а в мозгу мясоеда сразу мысль бежит красной строкой: "Он меня осуждает! Он считает себя лучше меня! Негодяй! Щас я его спрошу, почему ему фруктов не жалко"  :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (18.08.2013), Вадим Асадулин (18.08.2013), Жека (19.08.2013)

----------


## Вольга

> А я вегетарианок люблю! Они такие изящные! У меня жена вегетарианка, под 60 выглядит на 45!
> Я несколько лет был строгим вегетарианцем чисто из медицинского любопытства, как аллерголог-иммунолог. Неоднократно проводил длительные голодания.


можно поподробнее??какие именно голодания и по какой схеме?

----------


## Вольга

> Особенно часто чужое вегетарианство застит глаза мясоедам.
> Стоит только упомянуть, что ты вегетарианец, а в мозгу мясоеда сразу мысль бежит красной строкой: "Он меня осуждает! Он считает себя лучше меня! Негодяй! Щас я его спрошу, почему ему фруктов не жалко"


я не ем мяса  рыбу и птицу -мои родные и близкие едят ..но это не доставляет дискомфорта ни мне ни им...и я даже представить не могу что у нас когда -нибудь возникнет желание диспутировать по этому поводу...
я периодически бываю в разных странах  и так же ни разу не испытала к себе негативного отношения 

А вообще ,просмотрев то,чем заполнили мою тему, в очередной раз соглашаюсь с профессором Преображенским :
"разруха начинается не в сортирах - разруха начинается в голове" :Facepalm:

----------

Neroli (18.08.2013), Аурум (18.08.2013), Нико (18.08.2013), Топпер- (18.08.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> можно поподробнее??какие именно голодания и по какой схеме?


Дык, даже консультирую по этим вопросам на известном форуме!
http://www.golodanie.su/forum/showthread.php?t=4765
Занимаюсь этим более 20 лет. В прошлом году из-за тяжелых травм проголодал 60 дней!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Вадим, мне кажется моложавость не от вегетарианства зависит, а от многих других разнообразных факторов. Питание сюда тоже входит, но другим боком -) 
> Мой организм больше страдает переваривая хлеб и бобовые, чем переваривая паровые котлеты или рыбу на пару.


Так сдайте анализы на предмет глютеновой энтеропатии, фавизма и, обязательно, исследуйте обмен цинка.

----------


## Neroli

> Так сдайте анализы на предмет глютеновой энтеропатии, фавизма и, обязательно, исследуйте обмен цинка.


Мне проще хлеб не есть.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Козявки не пробовали есть?


Бывало и такое  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (18.08.2013), Паня (20.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Мне проще хлеб не есть.


А рост у Вас какой, если не секрет? 45 кг -- это круто.....

----------


## Neroli

> А рост у Вас какой, если не секрет? 45 кг -- это круто.....


164 см
Это отлично, но на мой вкус не хватает пары кг, по одному на каждую грудь ))

----------

Нико (18.08.2013), Паня (20.08.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> А вообще ,просмотрев то,чем заполнили мою тему, в очередной раз соглашаюсь с профессором Преображенским: "разруха начинается не в сортирах - разруха начинается в голове"


Так нужно было более определенно формулировать название темы. Прошу прощения, это я её заполнил...

----------


## Нико

> 164 см
> Это отлично, но на мой вкус не хватает пары кг, по одному на каждую грудь ))


Тогда капусту надо есть. Говорят.

----------

Neroli (18.08.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Тогда капусту надо есть. Говорят.


Уже не поможет! Только если подкладывать.

----------

Neroli (18.08.2013), Паня (20.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> 164 см
> Это отлично, но на мой вкус не хватает пары кг, по одному на каждую грудь ))


Представляю, что было-бы с Вашим позвоночником, если в это место добавить пару килограммов! Во время беременности прибавите!

----------


## Neroli

> Представляю, что было-бы с Вашим позвоночником, если в это место добавить пару килограммов! Во время беременности прибавите!


Так прибавляла. В первую 25 кг, во вторую 20. Больше рожать не собираюсь ))

----------

Нико (18.08.2013), Паня (20.08.2013), Топпер- (18.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Уже не поможет! Только если подкладывать.


Вадим Асадулин не одобряе такую нагрузку на позвоночник.  :Frown:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Вадим Асадулин не одобряе такую нагрузку на позвоночник.


Кочанчики полегче тогда выбирайте...  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Кочанчики полегче тогда выбирайте...


Цветная капуста полегче ))

----------

Аурум (18.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Цветная капуста полегче ))


Или брокколи... Правда, от неё лифчики зеленеют)

----------

Neroli (18.08.2013), Аурум (18.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Цветная капуста полегче ))


Ещё накрошить можно её.

----------


## Neroli

> Или брокколи... Правда, от неё лифчики зеленеют)


Я смотрю Вы специалист, Нико ))

----------


## Нико

> Я смотрю Вы специалист, Нико ))


Мне это ни разу в жизни не требовалось(. Я по сезону дождей сужу -- сколько прекрасной одежды белого цвета уже пришлось выкинуть!

----------

Neroli (18.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Мне это ни разу в жизни не требовалось(. Я по сезону дождей сужу -- сколько прекрасной одежды белого цвета уже пришлось выкинуть!


У Вас дождь из брокколи?

----------

Топпер- (18.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> У Вас дождь из брокколи?


Нет, но плесень на одежде и везде -- такого же цвета(

----------


## Neroli

> Нет, но плесень на одежде и везде -- такого же цвета(


Да уж, лифчиков не напасешься, сочувствую. Остановимся на цветной ))

----------

Нико (18.08.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Да уж, лифчиков не напасешься, сочувствую. Остановимся на цветной ))


Раз лифчики носите, значит ещё есть на что посмотреть даже без капусты!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Про капусту, так, паранаучное: 
http://www.km.ru/zdorove/2011/11/01/...uprezhdaet-rak
Про индинол, выделенный из капусты:
http://www.womenhealthnet.ru/gynaeco...ders/1355.html
Научное или не научное, могу показать, как искать истину.

----------


## Топпер

> Так прибавляла. В первую 25 кг, во вторую 20. Больше рожать не собираюсь ))


Это т.е. перед второй весили 30 кг, а перед первой 5 ?!  :EEK!:

----------

Neroli (18.08.2013), Ашвария (18.08.2013), Паня (20.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Это т.е. перед второй весили 30 кг, а перед первой 5 ?!


нет, было так. 50 - 75 - 60 - 50 - 70 - 50 - 45 (на самом деле 47)

----------

Топпер- (18.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Раз лифчики носите, значит ещё есть на что посмотреть даже без капусты!


Ну разумеется есть!

----------

Вадим Асадулин (19.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> нет, было так. 50 - 75 - 60 - 50 - 70 - 50 - 45 (на самом деле 47)


Вы не находите мистической связи с...?

----------

Ашвария (18.08.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (19.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli

Не, не нахожу. А Вы находите?

----------


## Топпер

> Не, не нахожу. А Вы находите?


А может быть вы будущее воплощение бодхисатты Меттеи?

----------


## Neroli

> А может быть вы будущее воплощение бодхисатты Меттеи?


Это ветка "анекдоты" ?  :Smilie: 

я воплощение всех дистрофиков и анорексиков. богиня так сказать.

----------

Топпер- (19.08.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Это ветка "анекдоты" ?  я воплощение всех дистрофиков и анорексиков. богиня так сказать.


Я тебя уже полюбил, заочно! Попробую помочь, проведи диагностику, как в этой ссылке:
http://38mama.ru/forum/index.php?topic=235406.0

----------


## Neroli

Вадим, я знаю почему худею, есть причина, просто не говорю в слух. Да и не спрашивает никто.  :Smilie: 
Или Вы на какой-то иной предмет хотите меня продиагностировать?
... и какой Вы пылкий, однако ))

----------

Ашвария (19.08.2013), Вадим Асадулин (19.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.08.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Вадим, я знаю почему худею, есть причина, просто не говорю в слух. Да и не спрашивает никто. 
> Или Вы на какой-то иной предмет хотите меня продиагностировать?
> и какой Вы пылкий, однако


Вот только пылкость и осталась! Хотел помочь прибавить вожделенные килограммы.

----------


## Neroli

> Вот только пылкость и осталась! Хотел помочь прибавить вожделенные килограммы.


Я по ним не сильно скучаю. Хотя мне говорят, что "в теле" я красивше была.  :Frown:

----------

